# My ice pigeons



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I'm now showing my Ice beauties. I have a barless hen, a white barred beautiful cock, and they've had three youngsters. In this first post, the original pair.


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

And here are the three little cuties. The last one is rather dark, I don't think I'll keep it much longer.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You have got beautiful pigeons


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Ice can vary a bit in appearance. Do you have any other birds that they could have accidentally mixed with to give you the darker youngster?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

lovely birds
and nice photos

Thank you for sharing this beauty with us


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I have always admired Ice pigeons. How are they in "personality" (bold, shy, aggressive....??) and how is their breeding/parenting skills? 

Nice birds! Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Ice can vary a bit in appearance. Do you have any other birds that they could have accidentally mixed with to give you the darker youngster?


Nope, no way. But the mother had a sister which was darker -though with beautiful muffs- and I guess it's the trait that trails on, I'll have to find my way to get rid of that "dark" coloration.


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> I have always admired Ice pigeons. How are they in "personality" (bold, shy, aggressive....??) and how is their breeding/parenting skills?
> 
> Nice birds! Thank you for sharing the photos!


Well, you know: they've told me Ice Pigeons are cold and skittish, are hard to tame, and take too long to show their sexual behaviour, but to my astonishment, they ended up being quite bold, not fussy, they make excellent parents, mate very quickly, and the first son -just turned 5 months old- is already cooing and fighting for space, being irrevocably a male.

They are as territorial as other pigeons are. They share a not too big loft with my Budapest tumblers -a much tinier breed- and once they've decided who belongs where, they can have some spats, but never to an excess.

They are lovely birds which at least here in Argentina have very few breeders -I still don't see why.

You certainly should give them a try when you feel like it!

Regards

Marcos


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Ice can vary a bit in appearance. Do you have any other birds that they could have accidentally mixed with to give you the darker youngster?


MaryOfExeter I have some of the darker phase Ice. According to what I read their come in 6 different color phases. However the goal seems to be making them lighter. I have many Ice in Clean legged-Muff & Grouse legged. I have allot of breeds,but the Muffed Ice is one of my favorites. Danny Joe


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Marcos Montes said:


> Well, you know: they've told me Ice Pigeons are cold and skittish, are hard to tame, and take too long to show their sexual behaviour, but to my astonishment, they ended up being quite bold, not fussy, they make excellent parents, mate very quickly, and the first son -just turned 5 months old- is already cooing and fighting for space, being irrevocably a male.
> 
> They are as territorial as other pigeons are. They share a not too big loft with my Budapest tumblers -a much tinier breed- and once they've decided who belongs where, they can have some spats, but never to an excess.
> 
> ...


Marcus, I see you are still loving your Ice. You made contact with from an Ice Pigeon video I have on youtube. Regards Danny Joe


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

vivagirl said:


> MaryOfExeter I have some of the darker phase Ice. According to what I read their come in 6 different color phases. However the goal seems to be making them lighter. I have many Ice in Clean legged-Muff & Grouse legged. I have allot of breeds,but the Muffed Ice is one of my favorites. Danny Joe


Are you Danny Joe Humphrey? If so, I love your birds, whom I've seen on your site.
What do you recommend I did with the dark youngster? I know you keep some darker birds too, and they still look beautiful...

And by the way, could you number those 6 colour phases in Ice? It would be great if you could post a picture of the Grouse legged ice pigeon, that I don't seem to know.

Regards

Marcos


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are some cool looking pigeons, SWEET !!!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks!
regards

Marcos


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the variations in color are partially due to the color modifiers that may be at work, such as dirty, sooty, smokey, etc. Then there are also normal patterned (bar, check, barless) and then there are the toy stencil versions ("spangled", "white bar", and barless which I guess you couldn't tell if it was stencil or not!). It looks like your darker baby is het. for stencil (assuming it is recessive)? Giving it bronze bars instead of the normal white.


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think the variations in color are partially due to the color modifiers that may be at work, such as dirty, sooty, smokey, etc. Then there are also normal patterned (bar, check, barless) and then there are the toy stencil versions ("spangled", "white bar", and barless which I guess you couldn't tell if it was stencil or not!). It looks like your darker baby is het. for stencil (assuming it is recessive)? Giving it bronze bars instead of the normal white.


Thanks.

All the young have shown those bronze bars before undergoing the molt -although clearly thinner. Then, the wings where clearly white barred. The little one hasn't yet molted. We'll see what it will end up looking like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. I wasn't aware toy stencil did that  Thanks!


----------

